# Hearthstone



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2013)

Anybody playing hearthstone ? I am!
Add me Infinity#1407


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 19, 2013)

How is the game? I got another invite, but cannot decide whether to activate it or not.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 19, 2013)

Its very addictive and a lot of fun! 
The downside is you have to pay 1000s of $$ if you want to straight away compete at higher levels.
Or you will have play arenas and keeping winning in which case the game becomes free... It will take quite a lot of time though, to get all the cards you want!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 26, 2014)

Its been released on the iPad, shall we have a fireside gathering party ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

It is good. I played only 3 tutorials though. But Ive seen people spending endless hours.

Will check my ID and share it here later in the evening.


----------



## Alok (Mar 17, 2015)

Arena is so much fun. But my highest win stack is 4


----------



## Soumik (Mar 19, 2015)

I do want to play this game. But i heard it requires hell lot of grinding. Is it available on smartphone yet?


----------



## Alok (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes its available for smartphones.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2015)

I started playing about one and a half months ago.

Leveled up all my heroes to 10+.

I am playing it safe for now and only doing Play mode since in my last arena I lost all my matches.

Anyway, tell me your Battle.net ids. I could add you all and watch your matches or we could match up sometime.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2015)

Is it pay 2 win?
I played it months back.


----------



## Alok (Oct 31, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Is it pay 2 win?
> I played it months back.



NO, but if you want to climb those super rank word leaderboard then yes.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Is it pay 2 win?
> I played it months back.


Its like any F2P game. You grind to get gold then spend it to buy packs. Otherwise you can spend real money to buy packs.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2015)

What are your guys name in Battlenet? Will add you


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What are your guys name in Battlenet? Will add you



I am SargentD#1224

- - - Updated - - -

Currently in Arena playing Paladin. Lost two games and won three. Scared to go on.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok added you and alok


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2015)

I can't see any friend requests. Tell me your id, I will try to add you.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2015)

alien007#1458


----------



## sygeek (Nov 4, 2015)

FusionX#1491


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2015)

sygeek said:


> FusionX#1491



Sorry fusion to mention it you late, but if you have chosen Asia server, change it to America server. That way we can play. Also, you will have to start new.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Nov 12, 2015)

Trick#1336 American Priest


----------



## polupoka (Nov 12, 2015)

Atlast! A Hearthstone Thread... I did open few months ago.. It was lost now 
P.S.- Anyone can see the League Of Explorers adventure live .. pls tell me in whatsapp tdf of dota group. Thanx.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2015)

I can see it. First wing is open. Subsequent wings will open weekly over the coming weeks.

I wonder how much the meta will shift once League Of Explorers cards start coming up.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2016)

I unpacked Astral Communion sometime ago. Can someone suggest a good deck around it?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I unpacked Astral Communion sometime ago. Can someone suggest a good deck around it?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


There is only 1 deck around it and its known as Astral communion deck itself i think. I dont know any good decks around it but have seen some streamers playing it.

The point is to have some card draws along with Innervate and wild growth and rest deck filled with 7+ mana cost minions
Innervate*2
Wild Growth*2
Raven Idol*2 
AstrComm*2 
Wrath*2
Nourish*2
Ancient of war OR that 5 mana card which can be turned into charge or taunt
Some neutral legendaries like Sylvanas, The Black Knight, Ysera, Ragnaros Firelord, Alex if you have any
Some taunts to keep you alive if bad mulligan, like Sunwalker, Bog creeper, Psychotron, etc


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't have Sylvanas and Black Knight but I have Ysera, Ragnaros and Alex.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I don't have Sylvanas and Black Knight but I have Ysera, Ragnaros and Alex.



Wow pretty good. You can make this deck, just check if you have those rare cards like NOurish, sunwalker etc...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2016)

Sunwalker I have, its rare only in name. It's one of the most common cards in the Basic pack. If you have been playing HS for long, you will definitely have it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm, I should open more classic cards packs. I dont have a single one, started Nov 2015


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2016)

Even I have been playing long. You get free Classic pack every week from Tavern Brawls. Plus with daily quests gold, you can easily get 2-3 packs every few days.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

These are all the cards that I have in my collection - Sargent_D'''s Profile - Member List - HearthPwn

It hasn't been updated for a while now and I have dusted some of the cards. But I have most of them.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Even I have been playing long. You get free Classic pack every week from Tavern Brawls. Plus with daily quests gold, you can easily get 2-3 packs every few days.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Ya.. thing is I saved gold and then bought around 40 packs on WoToG release day....


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow. How much did it cost?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. How much did it cost?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



40 packs that means 4000 gold


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 18, 2016)

I just need 9k dust to full collection! But by then we will have new expansion in December.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Whats your blizzard id akshay? Ill add you


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2016)

If I dust all my GVG and Naxx cards, I stand to gain around 3.5k dust. I already have about 2.8k dust lying about.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 18, 2016)

Infinity#1407


----------



## Desmond (Jul 19, 2016)

How long have you been playing? I see you have golden Gul'dan.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How long have you been playing? I see you have golden Gul'dan.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
he is playing since release, and he played so much xD


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow. I have been playing everyday, but I mostly play to complete quests. Ranked I am too scared to play because many times I reach level around level 15 and then lose many games in a row and get back to level 20.

It gets frustrating.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2016)

I play ranked during last week of season. That way it gets much easier for me. And I end up finishing around 12-15.

The reason I cant go much beyond is that almost every guy out there is playing aggro shaman or zoolock which Im bad against. I mainly play Cthun Druid or Evolve Shaman, both are bad against aggro decks unless i get the best curve and opponent doesnt.

Im waiting for a meta change in which zoolock n other aggro decks can be defeated easily....


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2016)

I think a new adventure is going to be released in the next few months, that might shake up the meta a bit. 

I am glad that Blizzard gave us C'Thun though. Even new players have a good chance of climbing the ladder with a good C'thun control deck.

Edit: Blizzard is expected to make an announcement regarding the new adventure on 28th July: New Announcement Coming July 28th | BlizzPro's Hearthston


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2016)

Karazhan cinematic trailer


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2016)

So this will be an adventure or just an expansion like Old Gods? 
PS: didnt watch video yet coz of bandwidth issues.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2016)

It's a new adventure like League Of Explorers.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## polupoka (Jul 30, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Karazhan cinematic trailer



Its better store gold than spending mney..currently have 1670 golds...will try to buy all via golds ...2800 golds needed. Got lucky and got my first 12 win arena yesterday! 380 gold and a pack I got. currently mage rules the arena and after this adventure mage will lead further cos of Firelands Portal!!!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice. Highest I've got in the Arena so far is 7. F***ing RNG always screws me over.

Also I unpacked Yogg-Saron yesterday. Though I personally think its a very unreliable card.

Will try it out someday though.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## polupoka (Jul 30, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Nice. Highest I've got in the Arena so far is 7. F***ing RNG always screws me over.
> 
> Also I unpacked Yogg-Saron yesterday. Though I personally think its a very unreliable card.
> 
> ...


  choose mage in arena...draft spells mostly and faceless summoners..draft aggressive... hope u ll be lucky like me!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2016)

New Mage card revealed

*i.imgur.com/BCN4oId.png

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## polupoka (Jul 31, 2016)

Its babling book now!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks like a Casino mage card.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2016)

completed the full collection. probably have spent 15k over 3 years.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2016)

Gold or rupees?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2016)

15k Rupees,..the full set its like half gold, half cash type.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2016)

I dusted a lot of cards, so I don't have full collection.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah with the introduction of standard, it doesn't make much sense, but I had planned it since long.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2016)

BTW, does it make any sense to reach level 18 in wild ladder? Do you still get rewarded for it?

I haven't really tried that since standard came out.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> BTW, does it make any sense to reach level 18 in wild ladder? Do you still get rewarded for it?
> 
> I haven't really tried that since standard came out.



Ladder rewards are for Lvl 20, 15, 10, 5 and legend.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, I meant level 20. But what about level 20 in wild? Does it give rewards too?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2016)

Yea, but I dunno what happens if a player gets a reward lvl in both formats.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2016)

Will have to try this season.

BTW, new cards revealed in One Night In Karazhan: Visual Guide of All the Cards from One Night In Karazhan! | Mana Crystal

- - - Updated - - -

*imgur.com/kHCvlNb.png *imgur.com/RelDIFo.png

*imgur.com/KXuOw0m.jpg

*imgur.com/AWbX54k.jpg

*imgur.com/I5jRfoX.jpg

*imgur.com/zVmXLRz.jpg

*imgur.com/s2cvLwD.jpg

*imgur.com/xQ470AB.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

Guys, Karazhan is releasing today. Any one know at what time?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 11, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Guys, Karazhan is releasing today. Any one know at what time?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



12:30 PM I guess


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

Let's see.

I am guessing this adventure will end with Medivh's death according to Warcraft lore.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2016)

Still not released yet...


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah. It might come between 10PM to 12AM.

Any way, first wing will be free and first card will be Prince Malchezaar.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2016)

Whole 1st wing will be free? Sweet.

how many wings this one will have?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

Five including the free wing.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 11, 2016)

not that hyped about the game, just 20$ down the drain to keep upto date.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

You can buy the wings with gold. No need to waste money. It will be a bit grindy though.

I am more interested in seeing what sort of meta will come from the new cards.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2016)

Its here


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes.

But I only have about 450 gold right now. Have to grind more to get 700, then I will buy the first wing.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2016)

What's with this week's Tavern Brawl? A ****ing 200 HP boss Nefarian that you have to cooperate to kill. WTF. Is that even possible? Played 3 brawls today, did not win a single. One time my partner disconnected and another time he just conceded, thereby forcing me to lose as well.

This is useless.


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What's with this week's Tavern Brawl? A ****ing 200 HP boss Nefarian that you have to cooperate to kill. WTF. Is that even possible? Played 3 brawls today, did not win a single. One time my partner disconnected and another time he just conceded, thereby forcing me to lose as well.
> 
> This is useless.



Lol and I won all 5 I played, you just need to understand three phases and save cards for each phase.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2016)

I played only 1 and won. Its good to play with friend.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2016)

I won just now.

Basically it boils down to having a good partner who knows what to do at the right time.

I won by buffing my Fjola Lightbane.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 18, 2016)

PM me, I will share my ideas how to make a lot of gold.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I won just now.
> 
> Basically it boils down to having a good partner who knows what to do at the right time.
> 
> ...



In my duel, Lightbane was one of the last card which I could draw, so I won with that card which gained +1/+1 for every time we played a card.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2016)

What I did was put Windfury on Fjola (after Nefarian swaps the cards) then buff her and attack. That way first time you buff her you she gets Divine Shield then attack and take no damage,  then buff her again to get back Divine Shield and attack once again. Rinse repeat till dead.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Wing 2 available btw.


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2016)

here is what I do

*i.imgur.com/WQkddSt.jpg

one shot kill


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2016)

Defeated Heroic Malchezaar. Took two attempts:

*i.imgur.com/gJWRkj0.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2016)

Wing 3 now open.


----------



## Alok (Aug 26, 2016)

finally made it to rank 17 for the first time  I don't have good cards , collecting arcane dust for savanna highmane and call of wild


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/bl3AYoZ.png 
  [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] Here it is. Its Cthun control warrior. The main focus of this deck is to drag the game and finish it with either Cthun or legendaries from Elise Starseeker. I'll mention all the cards usage below and how much important are they in deck

Execute- Compulsory. Its the only removal for warrior from basic cards
Shield Slam- If have one or two in collection, then must add. Otherwise, leave it, required good amount of dust. 
Beckoner of Evil- Compulsory in any Cthun deck, good 2 mana 2/3 body
Fiery war axe- Best 2 mana card in entire HS library
Slam- Good to have, gives some nuke dmg with card draw ability. Synergies with Execute
Acolyte of Pain- for card draw. Synergies with many Warrior cards  
Brann Bronzbeard- Obtained from LoE adventure. Good to have if you have legendaries like Twin Emporer/ Justicer trueheart/ C'thun and work decently with Cthun cards like Disciple of cthun to deal 4 dmg instead of 2.
Disciple of cthun- Cthun card, and some nuke good to have
Protect the king- Im just experimenting with it right now, sometimes works well against face decks like aggro shaman, face hunter and zoolock
Ravaging ghoul- Works well against aggro decks most of the time esp Zoolock. You can combine it with Brann to deal 2 dmg to all minions. Synergies with Acolyte of pain and Execute
Shield block- Good card for draw, some armor is always good against aggro decks. Works well with Shield slam
Bloodhoof Brave- Not many people use this card but I like it. It works esp good against aggro decks. Even if not, enemies are forced to use their removal cards on him.
Cthun Chosen- Good Cthun card and bonus divine shield. Enemy sometimes have to use removals on it
Elise Starseeker- obtained from LoE adventure. Its one of the main card in slow/ control decks. Good 3/5 body
Crazed Worshipper- I had 1 card in collection so i added it. Working fine so far. Nice taunt body. Player will either have to use removal on him else, trade hits making Cthun stronger
Emporer Thaurissan- Obtained from BMt. adventure. Decent body but very good effect of decreasing mana costs of all cards by 1 in hand. Enemies will always remove this card in their turn if they have removal.
The Black Knight- I got it from packs so I added it. Pretty decent against most decks. Bad against aggro decks. Very much optional.
Ancient Shieldbearer- Compulsory- Synergies with Brann. I won so many matches just because I had Bran and this card in hand. Used both in 1 turn for 20 armor. Aggro decks player hate this card
Twin Emporer- Very much important. I was lucky to get it from card packs. Works awesome with Brann as it gives 3 taunts of 4/6 body
Doomcaller- Optional. Very useful if game goes very late. Gives you a 2nd Cthun if your 1st one died. PS: You Cthun shouldnt be hexed/ polymorphed/ entombed afaik
Soggoth- Got it from packs. Added it coz its good taunt who is immune to spells. So emeny will always have to trade hits. Spells like Brawl/ Equality/ mass silence can ruin his effect... I dont have Justicer Trueheart so I added this

Last card which isnt visible is Cthun himself

So thats my decklist. Im missing some cards though, which are often used in Cthun Control warrioir deck, like
1 more Shield slam
2* Brawl
Gorehowl weapon
Grommash Hellscream legendary
Justicer Trueheart


----------



## Alok (Aug 26, 2016)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] thanks a lot , I dont have Twin Emperor , will use something as replacement


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2016)

Won Chess on Heroic. Took about 20 tries.

*i.imgur.com/8pR3pHV.png


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow. I somehow missed sub-ing to this thread till now.

Is the welcome bundle worth $5?

EDIT: Basically what I mean is. Can I avoid purchasing this and collect the cards in a different way in-game without spending real money? Will these legendaries be exclusive to this welcome pack? I just started playing couple weeks ago. Pretty much in early stages right now. Have not even collected the basic cards for all classes yet.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think you need it but the alternative is to grind.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Wow. I somehow missed sub-ing to this thread till now.
> 
> Is the welcome bundle worth $5?
> 
> EDIT: Basically what I mean is. Can I avoid purchasing this and collect the cards in a different way in-game without spending real money? Will these legendaries be exclusive to this welcome pack? I just started playing couple weeks ago. Pretty much in early stages right now. Have not even collected the basic cards for all classes yet.



The only alternative to not spending money and still getting cards is by grinding. Daily quests, tavern brawl once a week (aka free classic pack), arena if you feeling lucky (but needs at least 3 wins for it to be worthwhile).

The legendaries in welcome pack will still be from classic pack series. So its pretty random, you might get the most valuable legendaries like Ragnaros, Sylvannas, Cairne etc or get bad ones like LoreWalker Cho, Nat Pagle, etc...

IF you are genuinely interested in continuing playing this game, i can write down some tips which will come handy to you in the beginning.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Piyush said:


> The only alternative to not spending money and still getting cards is by grinding.
> 
> IF you are genuinely interested in continuing playing this game, i can write down some tips which will come handy to you in the beginning.


Sure, that'd be great. Thanks. And yeah, grinding is what I've been doing all this time with the daily quests and challenges. 

I recently came to know that we can purchase the adventures with coins as well (I was under the assumption that you can only pay with $). But lets say, I want to spend real money - [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] suggested to use play store to get the in-game content which would be slightly cheaper than paying in USD. So I have downloaded and installed. I read that people buy Amazon coins and use the Hearthstone on Amazon app store to purchase content which rewards you cashback in Amazon coins (30% or something), so the savings is more. That method works now? How do you guys purchase usually?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2016)

IMHO grinding is not so bad in Hearthstone. Do your daily quests to get about 100+ gold every 2-3 days. Plus you get a basically free classic pack every week due to Tavern Brawl.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Sure, that'd be great. Thanks. And yeah, grinding is what I've been doing all this time with the daily quests and challenges.
> 
> I recently came to know that we can purchase the adventures with coins as well (I was under the assumption that you can only pay with $). But lets say, I want to spend real money - [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] suggested to use play store to get the in-game content which would be slightly cheaper than paying in USD. So I have downloaded and installed. I read that people buy Amazon coins and use the Hearthstone on Amazon app store to purchase content which rewards you cashback in Amazon coins (30% or something), so the savings is more. That method works now? How do you guys purchase usually?


I only use in game gold, i have enough lying around whenever there is some expansion or adventure.
And ya, amazon coins work, many people use it , a couple of guys from tdf as well. Though i am too lazy to do all those things so i just pay with in game gold.

TIPS

First of all, make at least one class reach lvl 20 so that you can participate in Tavern Brawls. Every week there is a different Brawl, winning in it gives you a Classic card pack. 1 pack per week. Brawl goes live every Wed night/ Thurs morning depending on the time zone I think.
Then get all classes to lvl 10 to get the basic cards.
Meanwhile keep re-rolling the daily quests until they are better than 40 gold reward ones. If you get 3 quests with 40 gold each, do the easiest one. For first month or so, the frequency of 40 gold quests is much higher than the 50+ gold ones. Dont get discouraged if you keep getting 40 gold quests.
Your 1st Arena run is free. If you havent done it yet, make sure to watch some streams if you have free time. Arena is only good if you have decent knowledge on cards info, both your and enemy's.
You will get a legendary minion in you first few classic card packs. The 1st legendary card is pretty early to grab. Just a note.
Dont disenchant/ enchant cards as of now.
There are also, 1 time do-able quests in HS. They will reward you card packs/ 100 gold. Check this page. It has both daily rewards table and *unique / 1 time do-able quests. *


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2016)

What decks are you guys using to climb the ranked ladder this season?

I have been using my custom semi-control C'thun shaman.

2x Tunnel Trogg
2x Beckoner of Evil
1x Stormcrack
2x Totem Golem
2x Disciple of C'thun
2x Feral Spirit
1x Lava Burst
2x Lightning Storm
2x Mana Tide Totem
2x Tuskarr Totemic
2x Twilight Elder
2x C'thun's Chosen
1x Fireguard Destroyer
2x Flamewreathed Faceless
1x Bloodlust
1x Thing from below
1x Twin-emperor Vek'lor
1x Doomcaller
1x C'thun

What do you think?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2016)

[MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION]
ladder is filled with aggro shaman and zoo locks with a bit hint of nzoth paladins and resurrect priests. Ah and dont forget about tempo mage, f**k them

Im using Cthun Cntrol, which i shared on last page.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2016)

the new welcome bundle is great, buy it on release. 5% 
check prices in game and playstore, use cheapest.

amazon coins is US only, so you could try that as well.


----------



## Alok (Sep 13, 2016)

made it to rank 15 

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the new welcome bundle is great, buy it on release. 5%
> check prices in game and playstore, use cheapest.



this is the best deal anywhere :goblin voice:

- - - Updated - - -

I hope to get King Krush out of this welcome pack


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2016)

I personally think that King Krush is not a very good legendary. 8 damage charge for 9 mana is not much value IMHO.


----------



## Alok (Sep 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I personally think that King Krush is not a very good legendary. 8 damage charge for 9 mana is not much value IMHO.



It's really useful for one of my hunter deck.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2016)

Probably if you only play Face Hunter.

I had once unpacked a King Krush but I dusted it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

What decks you guys using in this week's Tavern Brawl?

I am using Priest: Shieldbearer, Divine Spirit and Inner Fire

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Sep 15, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What decks you guys using in this week's Tavern Brawl?
> 
> I am using Priest: Shieldbearer, Divine Spirit and Inner Fire
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Malchezaar Imp , Soulfire and Silverware golem. Result is 31 win 1 loss so far xD


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What decks you guys using in this week's Tavern Brawl?
> 
> I am using Priest: Shieldbearer, Divine Spirit and Inner Fire
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Innervate, Astral Communium and Prince MAchelzaar mainly because of the players are playing mill rogue. So with my deck size of 60 cards, they cant mill me at all XD

- - - Updated - - -

Another good deck is of Mage: Flamewalker, frostbolt and that 1/1 minion which discover spell


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

Just saw a really OP build:

Mage: Ice Block, Fireball and Medivh's valet. 

You can't even kill them.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2016)

What does Medivh's valet do?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

Piyush said:


> What does Medivh's valet do?



If you control a secret, deal 3 damage.

*hydra-media.cursecdn.com/hearthstone.gamepedia.com/3/3e/Medivh%27s_Valet%2842048%29.png?version=0e8ba5a1035a94689343c204cc861122

Since the mage will use Ice block almost immediately and it will last for a long time, they can then spam the valet and fireball to deal damage. After the ice block triggers, they will just replace it and never die.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2016)

So guys what cards you got in your Welcome bundle?
Its a really cool 5$ offer, buy it! About 330 rs.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

Is it available on mobile? I don't see the option to buy it.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> So guys what cards you got in your Welcome bundle?
> Its a really cool 5$ offer, buy it! About 330 rs.



I got  this 

*hydra-media.cursecdn.com/hearthstone.gamepedia.com/thumb/b/b8/Prophet_Velen(228)_Gold.png/184px-Prophet_Velen(228)_Gold.png?version=b06790cb70994ad59eddd8782ce606f3

- - - Updated - - -

Im going priest after getting golden hunter , just 40 win away


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

^But it was mentioned that the legendaries in welcome bundle are not golden.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

[strike]You have a rare probability of unpacking a gold card. He got lucky that his legendary came out gold.[/strike]

No, legendaries in the welcome pack are not golden. He probably picked up the image for that card from some site.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

I got a 7-8 epic cards from 10 packs and just 65 dust so pretty good deal 

most epic cards for warlock class


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

Purchased the welcome pack finally. Now opening to see what I get.

- - - Updated - - -

WTF.

Unpacking on mobile does not give you a legendary.

F*** this ****.


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Purchased the welcome pack finally. Now opening to see what I get.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



must be some glitch , see in PC


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like I am not the only one: Welcome Bundle is broken on mobile and tablet : hearthston

Edit: There's an update for the mobile version. Let me try updating.


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

yeah just check your collection

its there waiting for you

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> ^But it was mentioned that the legendaries in welcome bundle are not golden.



its not golden, i just picked image from google


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2016)

The welcome pack is available for 320 rs in the Android hearthstone app.


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> The welcome pack is available for 320 rs in the Android hearthstone app.



had to get it from battle.net as phone didn't have sufficient space to update :silly_NF:


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have not used the Android version yet. My Bnet account email and Play store wallet emails are different. Will there be any problem in payment? 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

007 said:


> I have not used the Android version yet. My Bnet account email and Play store wallet emails are different. Will there be any problem in payment?
> 
> Sent from my RN3



so are mine , no problem


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

007 said:


> I have not used the Android version yet. My Bnet account email and Play store wallet emails are different. Will there be any problem in payment?
> 
> Sent from my RN3


No. Play store does not supply email to the app, only payment verification.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Alok said:


> so are mine , no problem





Desmond David said:


> No. Play store does not supply email to the app, only payment verification.


Thanks for clarifying that. Will purchase in the evening.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

Got the legendary after updating the app. Edwin VanCleef. Already have this.

Well that's 400 extra dust for me. Plus the 320 from the remaining cards.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Got the legendary after updating the app. Edwin VanCleef. Already have this.
> 
> Well that's 400 extra dust for me. Plus the 320 from the remaining cards.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



omg so much dust for you , I actually disenchanted a lot classic cards last year to craft Dr. Boom , all those classic cards restored.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

I have 3400+ dust lying about right now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

Just hit rank 12 , will try to get to the 5 this time


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow Alok, GGWP

- - - Updated - - -

Bought it via Google credit. 

Only 2 epics for me but much needed ones, Doomhammer and Lay on hands.

Legendary same as Alok.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

Alok said:


> Just hit rank 12 , will try to get to the 5 this time



Nice. Highest I've reached is 14.

What deck you using?


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Nice. Highest I've reached is 14.
> 
> What deck you using?



Y'shaarj Barnes Hunter . It's fun deck. 50% of time I win on turn 4


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

I got Prophet Velen same as Alok for the legendary.
Epic cards were:
2 x Southsea Captain
1 x Pit Lord
1 x Bane of Doom (golden)
1 x Eternal Sentinel


----------



## Alok (Sep 17, 2016)

007 said:


> I got Prophet Velen same as Alok for the legendary.
> Epic cards were:
> 2 x Southsea Captain
> 1 x Bane of Doom (golden)



I also got these two, southsea golden


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2016)

ZZZzzzz so 3 guys got Velen. Giving legendary of that class which is close to death.


----------



## Alok (Sep 17, 2016)

Piyush said:


> ZZZzzzz so 3 guys got Velen. Giving legendary of that class which is close to death.



Yeah I don't even play priest. My friend got Gromash


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2016)

Ya, Priest is in very bad spot right now. Almost all his decks are very slow and have a counter-play mechanism only. 
I also wanted Gormash Hellscream since I play warrior OTK deck. Even Antonidas (mage legendary) could have been much better.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2016)

I already have Antonidas, I want Grommash or Tirion Fordring.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2016)

Found a counter to the mill druids in the Tavern Brawl.

Shaman: Evolve, Murloc Tinyfin, Wisp

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Sep 18, 2016)

I use Innervate, Astral and Prince Machelzar to counter mill decks. They cant  mill me with 60 card deck size


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2016)

But Malchezar only adds 5 extra cards at start of game.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Sep 18, 2016)

yes, but 10 copies of it should each add 5 cards. Though it was a bit too much, so Blizzard made it 30. 30 legendaries and 30 your picked 3 cards.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2016)

I thought malchezar only activated once regardless of how many cards you have.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Sep 19, 2016)

Got Golden Rexxar today. Crafted Ragnoros as well. Now I will play Ragnoros secret hunter xD


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow. You won 500 ranked matches as Rexxar?

- - - Updated - - -

Watch this guy go crazy:


----------



## Alok (Sep 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. You won 500 ranked matches as Rexxar?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Watch this guy go crazy:


Yes 

Now rank 8


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

No more "Battle.net"


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

It's only a rename.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2016)

Upcoming Balance Changes - Update 6.1.3 - News - Hearthston

Severe nerfs coming folks.

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/BDQRV6ASOXJZ1475025687851.png

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/3O801IGIBQ8R1475025687916.png

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/KJDI8XY96C051475025687605.png

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/X03WNCO5X68Q1475025687849.png

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/L2XY4VAKEZP51475025687597.png

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/1MP96FB3EZF31475025687604.png

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/FZ1DSCJZQ98J1475025688161.png


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2016)

Disappointed with Call of the Wild nerf , makes my favorite hunter slow 

- - - Updated - - -

Reached Rank 5 for the first time


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2016)

Alok said:


> Disappointed with Call of the Wild nerf , makes my favorite hunter slow
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Reached Rank 5 for the first time



Congos.

Can you list out the cards in your deck?


----------



## Alok (Sep 30, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Congos.
> 
> Can you list out the cards in your deck?





Tracking × 1  	(I'm using secret eater here)
Bear Trap  × 1  	
Cat Trick  × 2  	
Explosive Trap × 2  	
Freezing Trap × 2  	
Quick Shot  × 2  	
Snake Trap × 1  	
Snipe × 2
Animal Companion × 2  	
Cloaked Huntress  × 2  	
Eaglehorn Bow × 2  	
Savannah Highmane × 2  	
Call of the Wild  × 2  	

Secretkeeper × 2  	
Barnes  × 1  	
Azure Drake × 2  	
The Curator  × 1  	   (2 King's Elek also work)
Ragnaros the Firelord × 1


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks simple enough and you reached level 5 with that?


----------



## Alok (Sep 30, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Looks simple enough and you reached level 5 with that?



Yes with that only. It looks simple, it simply never loses to control warrior and priests.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2016)

The most annoying card is freezing trap in that deck list. That deck is pretty good against all decks except aggro shaman and zoolock I think. Nzoth Paladin might also live he he is running 2x Forbidden healing. But any other control or mid range decks will get totally obliterated .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2016)

Call of the wild nerf is the end of the card. 1 turn makes a huge difference in hearthstone.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Call of the wild nerf is the end of the card. 1 turn makes a huge difference in hearthstone.



May be but it still is viable in mid range hunters who are running Barnes and Rag, etc..


----------



## Alok (Oct 1, 2016)

Get Tyrande by linking amazon prime amount to twitch prime , use VPN and random US address

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Call of the wild nerf is the end of the card. 1 turn makes a huge difference in hearthstone.



Indeed, it's huge difference. Let's see how it goes. Coin will matter even more now


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2016)

Alok said:


> Get Tyrande by linking amazon prime amount to twitch prime , use VPN and random US address



How to do that?


----------



## Alok (Oct 1, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How to do that?



I used hotspot shield free version from play store. Set location to US , make new amazon prime account,(30 day free trial, need US address) connect it to twitch prime. You get the code.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2016)

So any random address will do?


----------



## Alok (Oct 1, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> So any random address will do?



Yes, must be real US address.

- - - Updated - - -

Use Blizzard office address for giggles


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2016)

Can you give specific steps? And how do you get a real US address?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Can you give specific steps? And how do you get a real US address?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Search any US hotel and put that address with some random room no.


----------



## Alok (Oct 2, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Can you give specific steps? And how do you get a real US address?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Guide to get Tyrande in the other 200 countries! : hearthston

Someone posted steps. Note that while registering on Amazon prime your CC will be charged 1$ to check its validity then will be refunded in after you cancel prime subscription .


----------



## divyam (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey guys.new to this thread.Add me on Asia Account.
Username - Dendi#1389 and Furion#1484.
 Both on Asia


----------



## Alok (Oct 2, 2016)

divyam said:


> Hey guys.new to this thread.Add me on Asia Account.
> Username - Dendi#1389 and Furion#1484.
> Both on Asia



Why Asia? I guess everyone plays on US here


----------



## 007 (Oct 3, 2016)

Alok said:


> Guide to get Tyrande in the other 200 countries! : hearthston
> 
> Someone posted steps. Note that while registering on Amazon prime your CC will be charged 1$ to check its validity then will be refunded in after you cancel prime subscription .


Thanks got it.


----------



## Alok (Oct 4, 2016)

Nerf update is live but I'm yet to update it on my phone and fun thing is game still works and let me play same 8 mana cotw. Not sure I do update or not.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

I updated on my phone, but haven't checked yet.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2016)

[MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] dont update it  
Profit


----------



## Alok (Oct 4, 2016)

yeah not updating until they force me with startup message


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

Game won't start until you update.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Oct 4, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Game won't start until you update.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Im playing here


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Game won't start until you update.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Mobile update sometimes come a day later, this has happened to me as well.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah, I updated on mobile.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 6, 2016)

Amazon blocked it, couldn't get it
had to pester my friend to get it for me

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Im playing here



In such cases you will be matched with people playing your version of hearthstone.


----------



## Alok (Oct 6, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> In such cases you will be matched with people playing your version of hearthstone.



Yes, updated now. Have 2k dust. Call of the wild is like 10 mana card since I can't combo it with anything except hunter mark which I don't use. Any deck recommendation to craft? Want to touch legend at least once.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2016)

May be try Lock n Load if you have one or Infest if you wanna try something new.


----------



## Alok (Oct 6, 2016)

Piyush said:


> May be try Lock n Load if you have one or Infest if you wanna try something new.



I replaced tracking with Emperor Thorissan for now let's see how it goes. Infest seems good idea.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2016)

This week's Tavern Brawl is Chess.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 6, 2016)

wait for the meta to stabilize then you can craft, until then its hard to tell
you might end up crafting crappy cards, so wait.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2016)

Sad to say but from my 2 yrs of experience , HS meta has always  been either face/aggro decks or tempo decks. It really has a very stale meta.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2016)

See this guy's bad luck:



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BakBob (Oct 15, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Sad to say but from my 2 yrs of experience , HS meta has always  been either face/aggro decks or tempo decks. It really has a very stale meta.



that's because of a lack of mechanics in the game as it is in the current state. you cant simply give anything to control, which can be aggressively costed because then aggro will start to use it. the problems can be solved by having higher cost minion trade unevenly but then they cant push too hard for a control oriented meta because then constructed would be near impossible for F2P players to compete in. so Blizzard is actually walking a pretty tight rope, and its surprising the amount of variety that they are able to provide despite these constraints


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2016)

BakBob said:


> that's because of a lack of mechanics in the game as it is in the current state. you cant simply give anything to control, which can be aggressively costed because then aggro will start to use it. the problems can be solved by having higher cost minion trade unevenly but then they cant push too hard for a control oriented meta because then constructed would be near impossible for F2P players to compete in. so Blizzard is actually walking a pretty tight rope, and its surprising the amount of variety that they are able to provide despite these constraints



Ya, because control decks are mostly costly to make so f2p guys will find it hard to make one. They really need to add new mechanics then, discover was good.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2016)

Heroic Tavern Brawl coming

Introducing Heroic Tavern Brawl! - News - Hearthston

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2016)

And I feel like its gonna fail. 

Its like playing ranked but paying a fees to do so.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2016)

Pulled this off today:

*i.imgur.com/QG3sdaf.png

Protect The King plus double Bolster.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2016)

Free Grand Tournament card packs!! - 1 assured for choosing your champion and 1 for each match they win!

Choose Your Champion - Esports - Hearthston


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2016)

The one time Blizzard is giving free packs is when the respective expansion is gonna rotate out soon 

On the other hand, I liked the quest changes they made.


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2016)

I haven't followed the HS esports so far. So any suggestions for picking the champion? Who would be a safe bet. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2016)

Some good players that I can say from top of my head are Savj, Kolento and Forsen. But I only know them from their YouTube channels.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2016)

007 said:


> I haven't followed the HS esports so far. So any suggestions for picking the champion? Who would be a safe bet.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



I was going to suggest uou a list of good players but when I saw the list, the only I one Im aware of is ThijsNL. So I picked him.


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I was going to suggest uou a list of good players but when I saw the list, the only I one Im aware of is ThijsNL. So I picked him.


Thanks I have picked him as well. He also seems to be the favorite among many redditians.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks I have picked him as well. He also seems to be the favorite among many redditians.



Yea he is also a very good streamer. He doesnt over react like Amaz or when losing a game he doesnt say stuff like "the opponent must be stream siniping" or just act salty always like Raynard.

Apart from him, another streamer I follow is Savjz and Haku (best arena player and also she is cute )


----------



## Alok (Oct 23, 2016)

Same, I picked ThijsNL


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2016)

What if he bombs? All of us will lose.


----------



## Alok (Oct 30, 2016)

Reached rank 4, trying to rise up. Above rank 5 almost 90% are shaman


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2016)

I stopped at rank 15 like always. Even though Im using mid range hunter deck with Nzoth, was on win streak from rank 19 to 15, I still dont find the urge to go beyond that


----------



## Alok (Oct 30, 2016)

^what motivates me to hit rank 5 each time is a golden epic card


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2016)

New Adventure info released.

The trailer
[youtube]fTyeE5oK7LQ[/youtube]

Here is the album of all the released cards so far


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2016)

Wow Finja


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2016)

Alok said:


> Wow Finja


GG

Murloc Paladins will become more annoying now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2016)

Alok said:


> Same, I picked ThijsNL



And he failed me. Only one win, only one pack


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2016)

Alok said:


> And he failed me. Only one win, only one pack



when did you get the pack? And you just logged in HS to get one? I also picked same guy.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2016)

Should've chosen Pavel  reddit ruined me.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 8, 2016)

Man, we got trolled by Reddit.


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2016)

Piyush said:


> when did you get the pack? And you just logged in HS to get one? I also picked same guy.



Yes just logged in today morning.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2016)

What Luck!!!

Those who opened packs during that bug, are getting compensated. I got 13 packs as refund.

Anyways, from all the 32+ 6 + 13 packs I opened till now of Gadgetzan I got 4 legendaries.

Got 1st legendary : Warrior from the 32nd pack, that luck.

2nd legendary: Neutral 3 mana 1/1 Deathrattle deals dmg equal to its attack to enemy minions (forgot the name)) Got this one from the 6 packs I opened from quest rewards

3rd legendary: From refund pack, same legendary as above

4th legendary: Blackjaw Aya, cute Panda girl which I wanted, must have for Jade golem decks.

And I used dust to create Kazakus as it is a cool card. So, nice result overall.

- - - Updated - - -

A must watch bug with Weasel card 
[YOUTUBE]HhZr5Sa7Bms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2016)

I did not purchase the cards when it launched. What was the pricing error?

Also, is it fixed now?

- - - Updated - - -

On topic:

*www.nerfnow.com/img/1953/3068.png


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I did not purchase the cards when it launched. What was the pricing error?
> 
> Also, is it fixed now?


The bug was about card opening result. There are tri-class cards this expansion right? So the chance of getting those cards were set very high. Literally every deck had 1 of those. Which resulted in possible other good cards have low probability. 

So they fixed it with hotfix this morning.


----------



## Alok (Dec 3, 2016)

I got 2 legendary, White Eyes and Krul The Unchained. Got 14 extra packs xD total 54


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow. You purchased before the fix?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 4, 2016)

Ya, many people were online that night. Thanks to bug, I also got a total of 51 packs.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow. You guys.

BTW, I unpacked Mayor Nogginfogger yesterday. 

"All targets are randomized". 

What does that even mean? While attacking and casting spells all targets will be other characters than the one selected?

Haven't tried it out in a deck yet. I haven't figured out which deck to add it to yet.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2016)

the bug and refund kind of evens out, you don't get anything extra ultimately in the end.
some people might get lucky and get cards that they need any way.

I got 3x of hunter legendary, 3x of warrior legendary, 2x of priest legendary. So much repeat. Total 200 packs.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2016)

*us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20407578

All Blizzard games celebrate Diablo20! Don't forget to claim your in-game goodies!

*Diablo III:*

Recapture the feeling of your first play through of the original Diablo with The Darkening of Tristram tribute event. Venture through a reimagined version of the original cathedral in Diablo III and keep an eye out for some familiar items.

*Heroes of the Storm:*

The battle for the High Heavens continues, and a new Diablo-themed portrait is up for grabs! Can you emerge victorious on this hectic new brawl map?

*Hearthstone:*

In this Tavern Brawl, a hooded stranger awaits, holding a grim deck in his hands. Will you unravel the secrets surrounding this dark wanderer?

*Overwatch:*

Bring the battle for Sanctuary into the fight for the future with in-game sprays representing your favorite Diablo III classes—along with a new player icon modeled after the Lord of Terror!

*StarCraft II:*

Put the Lord of Terror to work for you with a Diablo-themed worker portrait.

*World of Warcraft:*

Strange things are afoot in the world of Azeroth as denizens of Sanctuary cross over into an unfamiliar world.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2016)

What is that about the hooded stranger?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jun 4, 2017)

Finally golden portraits for alternate heroes.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2017)

I uninstalled HS during UnGoro launch. Playing Gwent now, better than HS, for me at least, coz it involves skills instead of coin flipping RNG


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2017)

Agreed, too much RNG in Hearthstone. Though I still play on phone.

Gwent out of beta?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Agreed, too much RNG in Hearthstone. Though I still play on phone.
> 
> Gwent out of beta?


Its out of closed beta. Its in open beta now. Many HS famous streamers migrated to this game, for example Lifecoach, Noxious, SsuperJJ, Trump., etc 
Even PPD of former EG dota team plays it often, he participated in 1st Gwent tournament 1 month ago.

Give it a  try when u have time.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, I downloaded it. Will try it out today.


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2017)

Humble E3 2017 Digital Ticket - $1 Tier has 500 Amazon Coins (worth $4.90) which can be used for HS purchases.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 11, 2017)

007 said:


> Humble E3 2017 Digital Ticket - $1 Tier has 500 Amazon Coins (worth $4.90) which can be used for HS purchases.



awesome share bro!!! must buy for heartstone hardcore players


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Humble E3 2017 Digital Ticket - $1 Tier has 500 Amazon Coins (worth $4.90) which can be used for HS purchases.


Nice stuff
Too bad I dont play HS anymore, otherwise would have bought it for sure.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2017)

Anyone here hyped for Knights Of The Frozen Throne? I am not too hyped.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Anyone here hyped for Knights Of The Frozen Throne? I am not too hyped.


I really liked new hero card mechanics, desperately waiting with 4K gold.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Anyone here hyped for Knights Of The Frozen Throne? I am not too hyped.


Nope... the game is uninstalled

Im finding Gwent much better (because RNG sux)


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2017)

I hope Gwent comes to Linux. That was one of my major gripe with Hearthstone.
Hearthstone ran on Wine but natively it does not.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2017)

BlizzCon 2017: Hearthstone's next update ...






*us.shop.battle.net/en-us/product/hearthstone-kobolds-and-catacombs


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah, the card reveals from this update are already hitting youtube.


----------

